

British households download about 17 GB of data on average every month - qxb
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-15542558

======
DanBC
Cultural Note: The UK has one cable provider - Virgin Media, which also
provides TV. The other major company is Sky, which is a tv company providing
broadband Internet. Many UK tv channels are now available as Video on Demand;
some of the "catch up" features (eg, BBC iPlayer, 4OD) are free.

This 17 GB average includes TV.

It would have been more interesting to see that number split out into
different types of data.

------
qxb
This is the full Ofcom report (pdf):
[http://stakeholders.ofcom.org.uk/binaries/research/telecoms-...](http://stakeholders.ofcom.org.uk/binaries/research/telecoms-
research/bbspeeds2011/infrastructure-report.pdf)

Another interesting nugget from the summary: "Mobile broadband data volumes
are now significant, at an average of 240MB/month for each 3G connection." (p.
2)

------
nemoniac
The "average" is a totally inappropriate statistic for reporting this kind of
data. The Ofcom report should have used the median.

